# Problème de téléchargement



## égocentrisme (11 Avril 2012)

Tout d'abord, bonsoir! 
Depuis quelque temps, dans mon iTunes (l'appli iPad) 12 de mes téléchargement portent le message "ERREUR. VEUILLEZ REESAYER". 
J'ai beau rallumer, rester mon iPad, et bien sur ressayer, I M P O S S I B L E de supprimer ces 12 "téléchargements".  
Je tiens à préciser que ce sont ses musiques!


----------



## égocentrisme (13 Avril 2012)

Quelqu'un aurait une réponse s'il vous plaît?


----------

